# Greta Thunberg is in New York



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: Sailing on the 60-foot (18-meter) Malizia II, outfitted with solar panels and underwater turbines to generate electricity, Thunberg will make (made) a zero-carbon trans-Atlantic journey.

So can anyone shed some light on these underwater turbines to produce electric power?

Greg Hayden


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

kewl dude said:


> re: Sailing on the 60-foot (18-meter) Malizia II, outfitted with solar panels and underwater turbines to generate electricity, Thunberg will make (made) a zero-carbon trans-Atlantic journey.
> 
> So can anyone shed some light on these underwater turbines to produce electric power?
> 
> Greg Hayden


Not really. Here is a FB exchange....



Laurie Ridyard She was a passenger on a boat.. Jimmy describes it as " epic ".


Laurie Ridyard The only " exceptionally long and arduous task or activity." she carried out was to urinate and defecate into a bucket.
Oh ! Yes ! I forgot to mention . Dumping untreated sewage into the sea is hardly the work of a person committed to cleaning up the World. Since the 1950s, all commercial vessels are required to have a septic tank sewage system. Also , it is a criminal offence to dump untreated sewage into coastal waters of the US and Canada.

You have to laff....


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Lighten up lads, she is a schooly with a dream! I doubt that her taking a sh*t mid Atlantic will add to the problems of Global Warming! But to please the pedants she could change her name by deed poll to Greta Thunderbox(Jester)!


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

I wonder how much carbon was emitted when that "boat" was made. Not exactly from "green" materials was it?

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

kewl dude said:


> ….So can anyone shed some light on these underwater turbines to produce electric power?


Hi Greg, sorry to see that you simply ask a technical question and your post immediately gets hijacked by one of those “sad little men”, as fittingly defined by TommyR in another thread.

So anyway as I understand, Malizia has two hydro-generators installed on the stern of the boat. Physical appearance of the generators almost similar to outboard motors. When the boat is making sufficient speed under sail, the props can be lowered into the water to drive the generators.

(A bit similar to those systems on larger yachts where the propulsion engine is de-clutched and the prop allowed to trail & drive shaft mounted generator).

Rgds 
OJ


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

A big thing is being made of this. She was a passenger on the boat and maybe helped but did not sail it by herself.
Who like flying across the Atlantic anyhow as you are crammed in with little space to move.and the food is indescribable.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Seems plenty comment on all that stuff in other threads LCapt.

But here, I think Greg’s OP was simply asking for some information re tech systems as installed on vessel.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Who cares, a stupid little girl still wet behind the ears prattling on about something she knows F.A. about.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Be fair, she has read loads of stuff that agrees with her view, but not much it seems of a counter argument.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Hi Roy, you probably know that in the 1100,s England exported wine to Europe, in the 1600,s the Thames froze over for significant period, but does she? . A couple of weeks ago the biased broadcasting service plus all the other wimps were whining about the temperature in the UK, today I notice that the Mancunians watching the test match were wrapped up in their winter woolies, the climate changes all the time nothing new about that except to little girls still wet behind their ears.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

OilJiver said:


> Seems plenty comment on all that stuff in other threads LCapt.
> 
> But here, I think Greg’s OP was simply asking for some information re tech systems as installed on vessel.


And thank you for your sensible answer. It seems to be a development of the rather crude generation system I can remember which was a Walker log used to twist a dynamo rather than a distance counter.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Can`t but wonder about her parents & how they figure in this, & what their views are or their agenda. To me, & I could be wrong, it just doesn`t stack up, but I feel she`s being led up the garden path, & where is the backing coming from.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

That prompted my interest. The instrument for mounting on the taffrail did display distance not speed. Some models may have had a tacho generator for onward repeating but the least complicated/expensive would have been to close and open a contact every time the counter passed 9.26 metres, giving out (and maybe defining the origin for) the standard 200 pulses per nautical mile.

Can't find a drawing on line.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I had an electronic speed indicator on my small launch (36ft) Our Rosalie in the 1980's. It looked and worked like a patent log, but also indicated speed. The impeller was at the end of a long cable towed astern. It was notorious for giving wildly exaggerated readings when altering course, eg. it noted that we were achieving nearly 15 knots when I made an alteration of course, which was a good margin above the best speed for the hull of 9 knots!

Regards,


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

There are commercial installations of propeller turbine generators using wave and tide power operating successfully. Several around the UK coastline.
Read about one here:- https://www.independent.co.uk/envir...ord-sr2000-scotrenewables-ofgem-a8503221.html


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Found one:

https://www.wattandsea.com/en/products/cruising-hydrogenerators

They have both transom-mounted swing down units and a permanently installed in the hull models. 

hydro-300W-970mm+610mm.jpg (19.8 KB) 
Outremer-avec-hydro.120.jpg (52.2 KB) 
pod-carene-300px.jpg (13.1 KB) 
station-cao-400x300.jpg (32.6 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

So, the message to take away is that we are already using renewable energy sources. Try telling that to virtue-signalling kids.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Over our heads in the Pliocene: https://www.sciencenews.org/article...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Latest_Headlines


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Basil said:


> So, the message to take away is that we are already using renewable energy sources. Try telling that to virtue-signalling kids.


Virtue signalling eh Basil? A phrase associated almost exclusively with authoritarian types.
This "kid" has had more impact on the world's view of climate change than anyone else in recent years.
Gammons may not like it, but opinion is changing fast and it is being driven by the young. More power to them I say.


----------

